# Beginning Fly Fisherman



## Crystalbeachangler (Jun 20, 2014)

My in-laws just purchased a house on the Guadalupe in New Braunfels and being an avid fisherman here on the Gulf Coast, I figured I would give fly fishing a try. I had no idea anyone did anything other than hammer beer on the river! We went last week to help them close and I noticed a lot of guys fly fishing for Rainbow Trout. Being and outdoorsman, it definitely peeked my curiosity and in a weird way, it was pretty to watch. I'm going to take some classes offered there in Gruene, but wanted some advice on reels and rods (weight and stuff, as it is all foreign to me) to buy that would work there and in Saltwater, for trout and such. I would like to get some nice gear to start out with, so money really isn't the biggest issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Take their classes with their gear and figure out what you like.....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the fantastic world of fly fishing...but caution flags because it can be a life long passion. 

I'll offer you a general discussion based on my lifelong addiction...and happy to answer any questions. 

One of the first decisions you will face will be what primary venue to target? 

Freshwater trout, saltwater reds...or both....or others. 

For freshwater trout, bass, and pan fish, a 5 wt is a good choice. As you develop more skills a 3wt can really add to your enjoyment. 

For saltwater reds, an 8 wt is a good choice with a 9 wt a close second. The constant winds you face in the salt and the need to throw relatively heavy flies make the 8/9 wt the rod of choice. As you develop other interests, you may want to target larger, more dynamic species such as Tarpon, Kings, Dorado, etc. and may find a 10wt or more is needed for those. 

Now, just starting out, you might consider just one rod for both situations(freshwater trout and salt reds)...and that would be the 7 wt....but on windy days on the coast(which most are), it just isn't enough firepower and for most days in freshwater, it is too much stick to really enjoy the fish you will be targeting. 

Continuing the venue discussion, the reel for your freshwater trout, bass, pan fish is primarily just a line holder...sophisticated drag systems are not generally necessary. On the contrary, for saltwater applications, for reds and other salt game fish you generally need an excellent drag system with your reel, as well as large arbor to hold ample backing. 

Again, you could choose one set up such as a 7 wt with a quality reel for both applications. 

Lines: starting out buy quality fly line. A floating weight forward line, matched to your rod wt., will suffice for most applications. As you get into it more, intermediate and sinking tips may be required. 

One last topic for your consideration...whatever direction you choose to start, I would recommend you consider going with even or odd wt. For example, if your first rod is a 7 wt, then make your next ones 5 wt and/or 9 wt. Then 3 wt and/or 11wt and you will have most situations covered. Conversely if you start with an 8 wt, then add a 6wt and 10 wt and 4 wt as time and needs dictate. 

Brands? There are many good ones including TFO, Sage, and Loomis rods; Scientific anglers(SA), Ross, Allen reels; Rio, Cortland, and SA lines. Plus many other brands. 

Again, welcome to the sport...its the ultimate way to enjoy fishing.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Come to the fishing show and cast some rods.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

For fishing the Guadalupe you'll probably want a 9' 4 or 5 wt. You primarily fish nymphs under an indicator on the Guad and a 9' rod helps with that. I wouldn't go any shorter for your primary rod. Buy a really good weight forward fly line. You can buy whatever rod feels good to you but I will say you don't have to spend huge money to get a decent rod. Check out the Temple Fork rods. I have a couple and they have been great. For the reel you don't have to get crazy either. There are lots of good reels that won't break the bank and will handle anything on the Guadalupe. Arguably the reel is the least important part of the rig for this type of fishing though using a decent reel will make you happy.

Unfortunately you probably won't get one setup that is going to really do well both on the Guadalupe and in saltwater. Start with a 9' 8wt with a decent disc drag machined aluminum reel and a top end weight forward line. Again, Temple Fork makes some nice rods that are affordable and work well. Or you can go all in and buy a higher end rod. Whatever makes you happy, there are plenty of great rods on the market.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with Muddskipper, Take your lessons first to get a feel for how different rods cast. Then purchase. As stated earlier a 5-6wt is a good choice for fresh water and the 8-9wt for salt. For the freshwater rod the reel is not important. It will be used mostly to hold the line so get and inexpensive large arbor. For salt I would move up to a better reel with sealed drag. They also standup to the corrosion better.
P.S. there is a lot more fish than the stocked rainbow in the hill country rivers. See "Flyfishingmike" post for some assume photos and ideas as to where and how to fish the rivers.


----------

